# Yamaha ys-240tb



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

Finally got my hands on a Yamaha snowblower I’ve been after one for years, just had a question if some may have answers, basically just trying to figure out a year of the machine, it was given to me for free but there was no knowledge of the year any help would be appreciated


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

more pics!?


----------



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> more pics!?


Sorry I just saw this message lol


----------



## Yz250mike94 (Nov 13, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> more pics!?


It’s in really good condition runs perfect, only problem I’m having with it is the the auger stays engaged


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Early to mid 90's probably.


----------

